# Emerge no funciona

## Juan Facundo

Hola gente. He hecho en mi netbook un "emerge --depclean" y luego de eso, el emerge no hace "nada", literalmente. Dejó de funcionar por completo.

Estoy buscando una solucion al problema y se me ocurrió usar el viejo "bootstrap", aunque la verdad desde la última vez que lo usé pasó mucho tiempo. Saben si eso funcionará para devolverme el sistema mínimo para arreglar mi problema?

Alguien tiene otra sugerencia antes de una medida mas trágica?

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

revdep-rebuild no te soluciona?

eselect phython y cambia de version, a veces, sale andando,

sino, lo que podes hacer, es hacer un chroot al bootstrap, genera un binario de portage. y descomprimilo chequeando a donde va cada fichero.

si funciona, ahi reemerge portage.

----------

## Juan Facundo

con el revdep-rebuild no logro nada, dado que luego de conseguir el listado de paquetes que falta, cuando tiene que ejecutar el "emerge", éste no hace nada.

voy a probar con lo otro...

----------

## lexming

Me parece que el emerge --depclean habrá borrado python de tu sistema. Comprueba que aún haya alguna instalación de python sea la 2.7 o la 3.1, si no emerge no funcionará.

----------

## Juan Facundo

efectivamente eso fué lo que pasó. Se me ha desinstalado el python 3.1, ahora he cambiado a 2.7 y de nuevo puedo ejecutar emerge.

Ahora estoy tratando de dejar todo como es debido.

Gracias por sus respuestas.

----------

## JotaCE

Que procedimiento podemos usar para proteger a Python de un emerge --depclean ? a mi me paso con un servidor mysql en etapa de pruebas y no pude recuperarlo.

----------

## Txema

Ejecutar --depclean SIEMPRE con -a 

Es de locos no usar la opción -a (--ask) en los comandos, porque te expones a que te pasen cosas como estas  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Que procedimiento podemos usar para proteger a Python de un emerge --depclean ? a mi me paso con un servidor mysql en etapa de pruebas y no pude recuperarlo.

 

agrega al world los phython que quieras conservar. asi lo tengo yo:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /var/lib/portage/world 
> 
> ......
> 
> dev-lang/python:2.5
> ...

 

y listo, algun python 2.5 2.6 y 3.1 va a estar en el sistema. o sea, van a quedar las 3 versiones en distinto slot como minimo, si hay alguna superior tambien estara...

ya me paso lo de python y es bastante problematico para solucionar....

si no me confundo lo hice con los paquetes binarios, creados desde un backup.

desde el backup hice un chroot, cree un binario de python la version que necesitaba, y la restaure descomprimiendo manualmente....

----------

